# Howdy from Alabama



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey from Parker Horse Ranch Iam from alabama too!! Welcome to the Hore forum. Where at do you live in alabama? I live in Daleville,alabama and I barrel race too!


----------



## Dixie (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh neat! I don't often meet to many others from Bama on forums. I'm just north of Gadsden. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

Your welcome!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Nice to meet you!


----------



## Dixie (Aug 21, 2008)

Thank you PopTart and Buckaroo.


----------



## Gimme A Dream (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey Welcome to the horse forum, Dixie. I'm new here too. I also have three horses. There are winter pictures of my babies in my intro thread. How about showing us some pictures of your babies, the big babies, that is, lol!


----------



## BrwnEyedGrl (Jul 4, 2008)

Dixie ~ welcome & enjoy the forum. I, too, came from another forum & love it here! Hope you enjoy it too.


----------



## Dixie (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks Gimmie and BrwnEyed. I'll go post some pics of my kids now.


----------



## paintedcity (Aug 4, 2008)

Hey girl, glad you could make it. 

Parker horse ranch...Man Im dieing here, bout fell out my chair laughing...check your post...heheheheheee


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

Parker Horse Ranch said:


> Welcome to the Hore forum.


  my bad it horse forum


----------



## paintedcity (Aug 4, 2008)

Honestly, she was laughing too, maybe thats why she had that charlie horse in her calf, fell out the chair and had to climb back in it..lol


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

paintedcity said:


> Honestly, she was laughing too, maybe thats why she had that charlie horse in her calf, fell out the chair and had to climb back in it..lol


   I miss spell it and it horse forum not ---- forum

Welcome to the horse forum!!


----------

